# Форум на русском языке  > Новости  > Уязвимости  >  Adobe устранила три бреши в Flash Player

## CyberWriter

Компания Adobe выпустила обновление для популярной платформы Flash Player. Посредством обновления фирма устранила три уязвимости. Они могли использоваться для выполнения произвольного кода на компьютере.
Разработчики назвали уязвимости «критическими». Это наивысший показатель опасности, а значит, всем пользователям Flash Player необходимо обновить ПО. Две из данных брешей нарушают память и позволяют хакеру удаленно выполнять машинный код. Данные ошибки нашли Ян Бир (Ian Beer) из отдела Google Project Zero и Вен Гуаньсин (Wen Guangxing), который работает в компании Venustech. Еще из Flash Player убрали ошибку класса integer overflow.
В Google Chrome новейший вариант плейера устанавливается автоматически через механизм обновления бразуера. Adobe Flash Player позволяет автоматически устанавливать апдейты, как только они появляются. О новом релизе можно узнать, активировав функцию уведомлений.
Процесс обновления продуктов множества компаний синхронизирован с выпуском апдейтов безопасности для ОС Windows. В результате сразу несколько компаний издают обновления в один день с создателями данной операционной системы.

anti-malware.ru

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------


## Val_Ery

Лучше бы McAfee Security Scan устранили  :Cheesy: 

P.S. Может, Эдоби потому и отказались от поддержки флеш-плейера для Линукс, потому что линуксоидам эту поделку не впарить?  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Никита Соловьев

> Лучше бы McAfee Security Scan устранили


 :Thumbs Up:   На все сто согласен.

----------


## Val_Ery

*Никита Соловьев*, 
Ура!!! Я, значит, не один  :Beer:

----------


## Никита Соловьев

*Val_Ery*, Определённо. Этот сканер макафи отвратительная вещь.

----------

